# ArmA 2 - Patch 1.62 veröffentlicht.



## Shadow_Man (24. Juli 2012)

*ArmA 2 - Patch 1.62 veröffentlicht.*

Hallo!

Für ArmA 2 und den Addons (Operation Arrowhead, Reinforcements) wurde ein neuer Patch, *Version 1.62*, veröffentlicht:



> As part of our continuous support, we released a new patch for the award-winning tactical military shooter, *Arma 2*. *Patch 1.62*  brings a lot of fixes to multiplayer, which – aside for the large scale  military battles – will also make zombie hunts much less prone to  crashes and should improve server stability. The other highlights of  version 1.62 are:
> 
> 
> Multiplayer optimizations, security and server improvements
> ...



Hier noch eine deutsche Übersetzung von ArmA2Base.de:

• Multiplayer-Optimierungen, Sicherheit und Server-Verbesserungen
• Die Stabilität wurde insgesamt durch zahlreiche Fehlerbehebungen verbessert
• Neue Video Optionen hinzugefügt (Post-Process-Anti-Aliasing, Alpha to Coverage)
• Zusätzliche KI-Verbesserungen und zahlreiche Bug-Fixes
• Probleme mit einigen Trainings-Missionen behoben
• Eine Menge neuer Script Befehle hinzugefügt


----------



## Neawoulf (24. Juli 2012)

Nach all dem Leid (ich benutze so ungern Beta-Patches) ... endlich ist er da! Und der FXAA+Sharp Filter sieht genauso gut aus, wie ich es erhofft habe. Post Process aus, FXAA+Sharp einschalten und das Bild ist scharf wie nie zuvor!


----------



## tavrosffm (26. Juli 2012)

bevor ich nen neuen thema eröffne schreib ich es mal hier rein.
ich spiele momentan die sp missionen von oa und zwar muss ich als pilot mit dem heli die shilkas ausschalten.
das soll ich mit hilfe der uab (oder wie die sich nennt) erledigen.
diesen kleinen mini hubschrauber eben.
so nun hab ich lange gebrauch um herauszufinden dass ich das teil net wirklich steuern kann sondern ihm nur über die map navigationspunkte vorgeben kann.
also geb ich ihm ganz simpel vor von a nach b zu fliegen (also einen navpunkt) aber das teil will partout nich auf dem direkten weg machen.
der fliegt dann so grob in die richtung und fängt dann an abzudrehen und wieder zurück zu fliegen oder in eine andere richtung.
was mach ich falsch.
in so paar youtube videos geben die auch nur punkte auf der map an und das teil fliegt die schnurstraks und strikt ab.
help please.
kann das am neuen patch liegen?


----------



## Muckimann (26. Juli 2012)

Ich benutze den Six Updater für DayZ. Wird damit Arma2 automatisch auf dem aktuellsten Standg gehalten oder muss man den Patch manuell installieren?? Hab Arma2 als non-steam-Version und OA als Steamversion


----------



## Gast1669461003 (26. Juli 2012)

Das erledigt der Updater. Wenn du ins Spiel gehst, solltest du unten rechts auch die Versionsnummer sehen um dich zu vergewissern, dass es aktualisiert wurde.


----------

